

How Steve Jobs, Wright Brothers & Martin Luther King think and inspire action - 2bHalfMad
http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/simon_sinek_how_great_leaders_inspire_action.html

======
2bHalfMad
Simon Sinek, the discovery that pinpoints out the difference between
why->how->what and what->how->why. For most of entrepreneurs out there, I
think this is worthwhile watching if you haven't seen it before, because its a
great brainstorm session! :)

